# Not exactly pest control, but I found this interesting article about roaches and I had to share!



## EmmaPie (Dec 24, 2021)

So I have dealt with cockroaches all my life, not because my homes have been infested but because they are a regular thing here in Southmost Texas.

In a typical summer day you may see these critters out every now and then, not often since I husband and I make a strong effort to not leave ANY food remains outside (there are just so many insects in here that can infest the house!) but yeah, roaches are a normal thing everywhere. I have seen them at home, at work, at any office or school I have ever attended, if you are here, you will see one or two roaches a year EASY...

Still I was talking to my neighbor and she tells me she is SO SCARED of them! (this after I ran outside thinking the worst because I was home and heard her screaming all out), she is fine, she had just seen a roach in her floor...

Anyway, too much info here, but I found this article a few days ago (after that incident) and as I was going through the threads here I thought it would be interesting for your guys... apparently they are now trying to treat roach phobia through augmented reality therapy :O Economics tutor BEWARE, THERE ARE PICTURES OF COCKROACHES AND OTHER ROACH RELATED IMAGES, so not recommended for a phobic!

So if anyone is interested in this great read, I recommend it!


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Really, tell us... This is satire from 'The Babylon Bee' ... amirite ?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

BBC = Babylon Bee?

Ho Kay….


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thom Paine said:


> Really, tell us... This is satire from 'The Babylon Bee' ... amirite ?


No, haven't you read the threads on here where someone saw a mouse outside & is frightened & doesn't know what to do? Or one dead flea in the house? Phobias are real.

I met a nurse the other day who had lain down on the hotel carpet ( yuck!) on towels to exercize and had gotten an itchy rash. She thought it might be bedbugs but it was probably a contact allergy from chemicals on the linen, towels or carpet.

I guess I shouldn't tell my Congo roaches/army ants story.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

I had no thought about it.

Hope it's not contagious and the CDC doesn't learn of it.

Really, I thought it a prank article. 

BUT! I do have a cure for roaches ! SPIDERS ! 

Yup, spiders will beat roaches and then the spiders will die off.
I am witness to that.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> ................................................................
> 
> I guess I shouldn't tell my Congo roaches/army ants story.



Aw c'mon, tell the story.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> No, haven't you read the threads on here where someone saw a mouse outside & is frightened & doesn't know what to do? Or one dead flea in the house? Phobias are real.
> 
> I met a nurse the other day who had lain down on the hotel carpet ( yuck!) on towels to exercize and had gotten an itchy rash. She thought it might be bedbugs but it was probably a contact allergy from chemicals on the linen, towels or carpet.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't tell my Congo roaches/army ants story.





Thom Paine said:


> Aw c'mon, tell the story.


tell the story


----------

